# Hollis Q Lathem



## Yakman22 (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anybody had any luck fishing here? I fished it last year and got shut out, it had tons of stumps and lay downs. Was thinking about giving it another try this wkn. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CDW (Apr 24, 2017)

I fished it once and caught one bass but plan on trying it again soon.  Have heard pretty good reports from other people.  It is a nice lake to paddle


----------



## jaradc (Apr 25, 2017)

I fished it a week and half ago for the first time. I caught a dozen ( 7 spots 5 LM). The water was super clear. I could easily see six feet deep.


----------



## Yakman22 (Apr 25, 2017)

A dozen Bass is a nice day! Any size to them? What wur they biting on? The time I went last year really wasn't a good day to be fishing


----------



## Coenen (Apr 26, 2017)

jaradc said:


> I fished it a week and half ago for the first time. I caught a dozen ( 7 spots 5 LM). The water was super clear. I could easily see six feet deep.


Spots? Ewwwww.

Most of the reservoirs and watersheds up that way are pretty infertile. They will only support so many fish, and they get over populated and stunted very easily. You have a chance at some solid numbers, but the bigger fish will be few, and far between. That said, there will be the occasional giant you run across.

My buddy and I fished a watershed near Lathem a few weeks ago(4/9). Believe it or not, they had already spawned up there. We could see the fry up in the shallow weeds/and snags.

Main forage will be small bluegills, and shad. Try a spinnerbait fished tight to cover, if you can make contact with the cover, you should be able to get a fish or two. Sexy shad, or any other pattern that is primarily white with some chartreuse or glimmer thrown in. Out in the deeper water show them a crankbait like a 3XD or 5XD, basic shad colors should get it done in that clear water. Topwater should be in play as well, early and late. 

If all else fails, try something like a spot remover with a green worm, or an EWG shakey head with your favorite craw imitation. A wacky rigged worm could get some bites as well, depending on where you find the fish.

What day are you thinking of going up? If you don't mind some company, it might be time to get my Ghost in some water other than Lanier.


----------



## Yakman22 (Apr 26, 2017)

If I go it will be Friday morning! It's about a hour drive for me, so I may just hit up lake Acworth instead. I'll let ya know b4 Friday.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm a 9-5er, so Friday is out for me. Too bad! Good luck! Post a report (good or bad) either here or over in Freshwater. Nowhere near enough good info out there about some of these lakes.


----------



## Yakman22 (Apr 26, 2017)

I will do! Hopefully it will be good!!!!


----------



## jaradc (Apr 26, 2017)

Everything was in the 1lb - 2 lb range. 10 of 12 were caught on  junebug trick worm in the timber. Super slow retrieve. Water temp was right around 65 degrees. They should be a little more active now. Let me know how Acworth is.  I'm planning on hitting it Friday evening myself.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 26, 2017)

Sounds like a dink hole and better off not wasting your time.


----------



## Yakman22 (Apr 26, 2017)

June bug trick worm is what I fish with at Acworth majority of the time. I love Acworth, there's some big Bass in there. Hoping to get some top water action Friday! I'll post on how the day went. Thanks for responding guys


----------



## Lost Sailor (Apr 28, 2017)

I fish Hollis as often as i can. There are a ton of bass in there with some being good size. I have caught more bass in the 2-3lb range there than in any other lake around. I went 3 weeks ago and had my best day ever! I caught 34 bass between 8-3pm. The largest one being 7+lbs. Ive seen a few that were easily over 10. The big ones are smart and will dive for the timber when hooked. I lost a giant this way and still cringe when I think about it.

I always spend my time fishing the tree stand areas. A wacky rigged senko or other stick worm has always produced for me out there. I've also hooked a bunch on spooks and flukes! If you catch it right, there is good topwater action on the south side of the lake in the evening!


----------



## Yakman22 (Apr 28, 2017)

Maybe I should have tried Hollis!!! I ended up going to Acworth and only caught 1 fish and just got 2 other bites. I usually do pretty good at Acworth. 2 other guys that wur on the lake said they both got shut out. It was perfect weather, didn't see any sun until 11am. Not sure what was going on


----------



## Lost Sailor (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah I went out to Lake Acworth on Thursday evening for  a few hours and only landed one 8" bass. I chaulked it up as a win due to me battling wind for 1.75 hours our of the 2 hours I was there. 

Don't give up on Hollis! It is definitely an underrated fishery IMO.  Shoot me a PM if you decide to check it out one weekend. I'll show you around up there if I can sneak away!

Here are some fish I caught out at Hollis the first of this month. Some of the fish had really nice markings as well!


----------



## Coenen (Apr 29, 2017)

Those clear water largemouth get pretty, for sure! A little disappointed to see the spots there, though. Is that a new thing?


----------



## Yakman22 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yea those are some nice looking fish! I usually do well at Acworth, I fish it about every wkn. I'll def give you a shout if I head up to Hollis sometime.


----------



## Lost Sailor (Apr 29, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Those clear water largemouth get pretty, for sure! A little disappointed to see the spots there, though. Is that a new thing?



Not sure about the spots.  I've only been fishing Hollis for a year or so now and they have always been there!


----------



## spkoli (May 15, 2017)

What type of baitfish was stocked here?


----------



## Coenen (May 15, 2017)

spkoli said:


> What type of baitfish was stocked here?


Shad and bream from what I remember reading.


----------



## OwlRNothing (May 18, 2017)

Hollis LMB from two years ago. Don't tell anyone though. I prefer for people to keep saying it's a "small fish lake." ( Truth is, that's what you'll mostly catch and there are TONS of tiny bass, but every now and then, if you're lucky or good or both...


----------



## 61BelAir (May 19, 2017)

OwlRNothing said:


> Don't tell anyone though.


----------

